# Meddings fret saw



## Alan Smith (12 Jun 2008)

Hello, I’ve not ventured into this part of the forum before but I was wondering if someone might help me with a query I have.

Some months ago I acquired a second hand (ex school?) Meddings fret/scroll saw.
Having cleaned it up and replaced the 3 phase motor for a single phase equivalent I had to put it to one side due to pressure of work. Now, just getting back to the saw again the question of blades and where to acquire them arises.

So far I have experimented with 6” junior hack saw blades and 6” coping saw blades. The fitments obviously take the pinned ends of these blades. Equally 6” appears to be a good length of blade for this machine. I suspect however that there might well be more appropriate blades to use. My intended use will be about 50% cutting brass and aluminium sheet and 50% wood, thicker rather than thinner wood.

So over to you guys, where do I go for blades and what am I looking for??

Thanks in advance for any pointers.

Alan


----------



## Gill (12 Jun 2008)

Hi Alan

The standard length of a scroll saw blade is 5", so you may have difficulties tracking down 6" blades. Although I don't know of a source, Mike Moorlach at Mike's Workshop might be able to help you. He'll certainly be able to advise you about which blades are best for your type of work and will probably send you a free sample pack. However, Mike's blades are (like most blades nowadays) flat-headed, not pin-headed like hack saw blades. Can your saw accept flat-headed blades?

I suspect it may be easier for you to adapt your saw to accept 5" blades rather than trying to buy 6". If you can't adjust your saw to take blades of this length, I suggest you contact Doug Woodward, who manufactures the Diamond fretsaw. His blade clamps are extendible and if they could be fitted to your Meddings they should be able to take 5" blades.

Gill


----------



## Alan Smith (12 Jun 2008)

Gill,

thanks for your reply. To change tack a little, I'm certain this saw will take shorter blades so therefore are pinned 5" blades available?

I have metal working facilities and I'm sure I could make clamps for non-pinned blades however it seems to me (speaking without experience) that this would be a much more fiddly job to mount a blade rather than just hooking on a pinned type.


----------



## chrispuzzle (12 Jun 2008)

Alan Smith":17tv1aab said:


> Gill,
> 
> thanks for your reply. To change tack a little, I'm certain this saw will take shorter blades so therefore are pinned 5" blades available?
> 
> I have metal working facilities and I'm sure I could make clamps for non-pinned blades however it seems to me (speaking without experience) that this would be a much more fiddly job to mount a blade rather than just hooking on a pinned type.



The trouble with a pinned blade is that you can't use it for making very fine internal cuts, where the cut out piece is narrower than the pin, because you cannot thread the blade through the cut. So ultimately being able to use flat blades is an advantage even though it is more fiddly.

Meddings as a company still exists and I suppose it is just possible they have some original blades still languishing in a cupboard somewhere?


----------



## Gill (12 Jun 2008)

I agree with Chris that flat blades are preferable, but not everyone has a saw which can use them. Pin-ended blades are available by mail order from Hobbies and I believe Machine Mart also stock them.

Gill


----------



## Alan Smith (13 Jun 2008)

Thanks for all the pointers. Strangely I have been in contact with Meddings but stupidly never thought to ask whether they supplied blades for their own machines. Looks like it would be sensible to make up some clamps for plain ended blades.

Thanks all.


----------

